# Run free Abby, we miss you :(



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

We had to put my dog down today. I miss her so much. When the hurt isnt so deep I will post her story, she is loved.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So many cats have died recently, hard to visit the forum lately. So sorry to hear about your dog Abby. atback My heart goes out to you.

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*_ ~ Unknown


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. These pets of ours, they are so loved and it's so hard to lose them. I'll look forward to hearing more of Abby's story when you post it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sorry...I know your pain. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Abby. I remember you posting pictures of her and your cats a while ago. She was lovely.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry for the loss of your Abby.  Me and the girls are sending many hugs and positive energy your way. Take care during this difficult time.

atback


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry; I hope the kittens are giving you extra snuggles!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Abby! My heart goes out to you. Virtual hugs coming your way!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss atback


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry to hear. lots of hugs <3


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for all of the love.... a piece of my heart is missing...


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

atback Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kittykat_73 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you had to put your dog to sleep - back in 2008 I had to put my German Shepherd down on the 18th of Dec...he was my best friend - and I'm getting tears in my eyes just thinking of him and it's been 2 yrs.... he was the best dog - and on the way to the vet (my dad come to pick us up to take us) we sat in the back and it was he knew it was the last time - b/c he laid down and put his head in my lap... oh god and it still hurts.....  

I miss him so much....listen to me babble on ----anyway....

Try to remember the good times and allow yourself to cry.... I'm going to stop now....

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}

You're in my thoughts..... *wipes tears from keyboard*


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear


----------

